# Ooooooooooh!! YEA!!! FINALLY!!!!



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Finally my 35Gal had good chemistry readings and the LFS agreed to sell my the 6" Spilo..for $40 bucks!!

I love it sooooooooooooo much it is soo flat and beautiful my first ever Serra. P







OMG the colors on it are amazing too..Here are some pics, more good ones to come later..

I love Piranhas!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

1. Still in the bucket


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

2. Bucket..more


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

3. First 5 mins in tank


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

RIGHT ON!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

4. 5-10 mins in the tank..already got use to it and not skittish


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

5


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

6. My 35 G tank setup


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Out of the 15 spilos at the lfs, I picked this one because:

1- Biggest 6"
2- Not even a single fin nip, where others in tank have big chunks of meat missing (i.e. the bully of the tank)
3- This is one vicious mother [email protected]#$$%% P, it actually jumped to bite the lfs guy's hand, I swear I thought he got bitten. The guys face turned blue, he was looking at his hand and not believing he didn't get hurt. The piranha actually jumped of the water to bite his hand, while he was trying to catch it with a net. And it was soo fast I couldn't even believe it.

I will get some nice clear pics of the P later today, tell me what do you think


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice piCK up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great coloration


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Really nice fish







. I wanted a spilo but have gone with 3 rhoms ( i'll be getting them in November with any luck ). The rhom i've got is pretty boring. I'm gonna give it another go. Hopefully one of the 3 will be a beast, if not i'll get a spilo.
Ta.
Selling my rhom, getting a gold !!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice















Congrats


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

congrats that spilo has great color.,


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

congradulations...that spilo is a jaw dropper


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's an awesome spilo you have - perfect specimen








I'm very jealous: gotta love the look of gold spilo's


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very good looking fish


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

nice! his eyes are starting to turn reddish too


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words.. I can't leave its side for one second, I have already become attached









Like promised here are some clear pics..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

some more..


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

what a beauty.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice pick-up man!!!!!Beautifull fish!!!









Jim


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that is a gorgious spilo you have there. i haven't seen colors like that in a long time.

Joe


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

jesus i love the yello on him


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Very nice color...true stunning...u should take some pix of that fish and submit it for POTM contest...

again...you a postwhore :laugh:







:laugh:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice g spilo you have and great picks also


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks everyone..you're all making me love my spilo even more







...how can I enter my pics for POTM contest??


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Wow! Look at that coloration! Very Nice Man!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MAN! The color on that thing almost makes it look fake!! BOOTYFULL!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

DAMN! the color on that thing is awesome!!







nice fish !!!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

nice lookin spilo for $40!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

That last pic is sweet. Can someone say, POTM Winner?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice spilo. Awsome work with the camera


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn potm .....nice yellow


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

How do I enter a pic for POTM, or does it go there automatically?

Btw, thanks again for all the compliments. It is just getting use to the tank, I also think it threw up







!! after checking on it the second morning there was fish left overs all shreded in a corner of my tank, keeping in mind that there was no feeders in the tank. Oh well


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

kouma said:


> How do I enter a pic for POTM, or does it go there automatically?
> 
> Btw, thanks again for all the compliments. It is just getting use to the tank, I also think it threw up
> 
> ...


 Email your best pic to "grossgurke"(??)...and title your email w/ POTM...


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

NICE FISH KOUMA :nod:
















WHAT STORE YOU GET IT IN?????? MAYBE I'LL TAKE A LOOK AT THE OTHER ONES


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I agree with everyone else. that spilo is simply amazing. I have never seen any spilo that bright yellow before. You got yourself one hell of a deal for 40 bux.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

OMG, that is the most beautiful P i've ever seen....EVER!







I hope mine grows that beautiful, he's bout 3.5 - 4 inches right now!







I'm jealose of you but then again you made my day better, now I can dream when my spilo is bigger he will be that beautiful, course he already is a beauty!







He looks alot like that just not as much gold.......yet, hopfully........of course he will get it, right?














And again, i give you praise, nice pick














up!


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

VERY Amazing considering he had all that color straight out of a bucket







Nice attitude...he doesnt' seem stressed at all....dude loves the camera!







Nice pick up


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

GUESs WHO JOINED THE CLUB..BTW it is all your fault guys, tell me all those nice things about my spilo made my skin keep itching until I got ANOTHER ONE...YESSSS BABY!!! Same size a little smaller but even more colors









Enjoy the pics..but I am not a post whore, I really want to share this with you guys!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

He is in the BUCKET 3 points!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Both of them were always together when I first bought the first one, now as soon as I let the second one in..they are swiming and hanging out together like best buddies..ohhhhh


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice!!!
Sweet colours
.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

wow, very nice looking spilos.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

awsome pics and spilo.
dixon


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Be very careful with 2 spilos. I had two that did the same thing and stuck together the whole time at first. Thing with ps is that when they are stressed, they stick together...even serras. Once they settle in and become used to the tank, they eventually start attacking one another. Mine did the exact same thing yours are doing and I thought they were getting along fine till about 2-3 weeks later. Eventually the larger one ate the smaller one. I attempted the same thing when I got a larger tank. I placed a new spilo a bit larger in and they both stuck together in the new tank for the 2 weeks and I thought everything was going fine then woke up one day and saw a bunch of fin nips on both of them. Luckilly I sold the larger one before they did any body damage to one another. Keep a very close eye on both of them and keep them well fed. I would hate to see you lose either of those. Those are perhaps the best looking spilos I have ever seen







. That would suck if either gets a blemish on them from fighting.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

kain really appreciate the warning!! I will definitely keep and eye on them, I bought a divider just incase as soon as I see any fierce fighting nips, etc. its divider time, btw they are 5.5" and 6" so size is very close. I hope they behave..


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

great great coloration


----------

